# I just got completely screwed by EVO/UPS on a jacket...now what?!



## Tuan209 (Dec 26, 2008)

You can probably rent one at the on hill rental shop?


----------



## schuyler (Jan 3, 2014)

discount sporting goods store, 2nd hand store. craigslist. 

my main advice is to buy a jacket.


----------



## schuyler (Jan 3, 2014)

contractor garbage bag would work in a pinch w/ duct tape, but it will be noisy


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

If it's sunny you could easily get away with a sweatshirt over your baselayer and fleece. it was 31 and sunny today and I was riding in a sweatshirt and only a baselayer.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Last I saw it's supposed to be a bit breezy. Not realy bad, 10-15mph. But I'd think about getting something to deal with that more than the cold which you can fix with layers.


----------



## CERBERUS.lucid (Oct 17, 2013)

SARAN WRAP and SCOTCH TAPE…Prove how core you are to the rest
LOL


----------



## njfastlfie (Dec 24, 2013)

Only layers I have on top:

Under Armour base
Patagonia Capilene mid
Patagonia Capilene quarter zip top (fits really small though)
2 Unqilo heatwear loose tops

And then the Northface zip up fleece.

Goddamnit.


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

That lot should keep you warm, especially if it's sunny.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Stop being a bitch and just ride.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Stop being a bitch and just ride.


This. I forgot my snowboard pants on a spur of the moment trip last March to Jackson Hole. I work my jeans in 10 degree weather while dumping snow. Great freaking 2 days.....


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Grab some spray on Nikwax and give ya hoody a coat!!!!! 

Or a $2 poncho and a hip flask of vodka!!!!!


----------



## TimelessDescent (Oct 26, 2014)

33 degrees isnt cold. I get too warm on days like that, especially if its sunny. You could borrow/buy a hoody and thats all you will need. It may be a little cold in the morning but after a run or two you should be fine. Stop whining...be appreciative you get to go to the hill for the day. Everything doesnt have to be perfect. You sound like a wittle baby.:no1:


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

TimelessDescent said:


> 33 degrees isnt cold. I get too warm on days like that, especially if its sunny. You could borrow/buy a hoody and thats all you will need. It may be a little cold in the morning but after a run or two you should be fine. Stop whining...be appreciative you get to go to the hill for the day. Everything doesnt have to be perfect. You sound like a wittle baby.:no1:


BIG assumption there.

33 degrees isn't cold TO YOU!

Maybe the OP doesn't have a lot of natural "extra layers" Porky. :hairy:


----------



## vajohn (Jan 12, 2014)

Whenever you order from them and have it sent to east coast, it takes a long time. At least a week every time I have ordered. Snow and ice storms...add a few days onto that.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

since u seem to be in jersey

run over to pelican and get something on 50% off rack

or got to dicks/sports authority/rei 
and return after wards


----------



## njfastlfie (Dec 24, 2013)

larrytbull said:


> since u seem to be in jersey
> 
> run over to pelican and get something on 50% off rack
> 
> ...


that is UNETHICAL!


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

If a fleece in that temperature is suffucient depends on wind, your terrain, your type of riding.
No wind chills, even sunny, gondola, riding slow... you're probably fine with what you have.
Wind chills, no covered chairs, long wind lift lines, long wind exposed lift rides, riding at higher speeds... you probably be cold. (You really have absolutely no jacket which shilds wind? Rain jacket, hiking jacket, mtb jacket, running jacket, casual winter jacket?)


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

You have plenty to stay warm. Snowboarding doesn't require official boarding clothes. Just go shred. Bring an extra hoodie in case you get wet and just change it out. Last week I went in my work clothes, just had my boots, board and gloves. I probably looked pretty stupid but my riding style made up for that.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

#firstworldproblems
Go to Walmart and get a $20 jacket.


----------



## njfastlfie (Dec 24, 2013)

So I think I just scored.

Just got this Burton jacket for $39 at Marshalls.

Won't win any style awards and its slightly insulated but it'll work for tomorrow.


http://www.backcountry.com/burton-haze-varsity-jacket-mens


My color is kind of a brown and black.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Have I mentioned you seem like a bitch? Just go shred and not worry about it.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Have I mentioned you seem like a bitch? Just go shred and not worry about it.


Agreed.
Where do you ride? gotta get someone to go spray you. :hairy:


----------



## schuyler (Jan 3, 2014)

^ LOL

10char


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

VT got squat out of this storm so don't let that get you pumped. However a few guys took some sick days earlier in the week and said the conditions actually are pretty good.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

njfastlfie said:


> So I think I just scored.
> 
> Just got this Burton jacket for $39 at Marshalls.
> 
> ...


 when u could done


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

njfastlfie said:


> So I think I just scored.
> 
> Just got this Burton jacket for $39 at Marshalls.
> 
> ...


It might end up bein the most stylish thing that you've got goin!!!!!


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Maybe you should walk upstairs and ask your Mom what she thinks?


----------



## JH84 (Nov 30, 2014)

Why are you so worried about a jacket? 

I rode Winterpark in a light hoodie and a t shirt all day yesterday. It was like 20 degrees and ridiculous cold at the top of pano. 

I lived and had a good day.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

I once rode AK with nothin more than a jock strap and a straw hat on!!!!!


----------



## tomcat4000 (Dec 19, 2014)

I also lost a package.. well those idiots @ UPS. They lost my freaking Analog skimask. lol. Got a refund for 12 bucks.


----------

